# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  FABRICO BANDEJAS ALMACIGUERAS, BUEN PRECIO Y CALIDAD.

## Luis Oswaldo Vargas

Estimados Señores: 
Estamos para ofrecerles en forma directa sin intermediarios estas bandejas, nosotros las fabricamos, tenemos de 512,288,200,128,72, y 25 cavidades. Tambien podemos desarrollar un envase de PET, segun su necesidad. 
Saludos
Ing Luis Vargas
Industria Quiplast
988358014Temas similares: OFRECEMOS BANDEJAS GERMINADORAS Y SUTRATO A BUEN PRECIO FABRICO BANDEJAS ALMACIGUERAS NECESITAS BANDEJAS GERMINADORAS O ALMACIGUERAS REMATO CHIA A BUEN PRECIO Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes

----------


## Joel Paredes

Estimados Srs
Soy un productor de plantines Me gustaria saber los precios de cada medida y/o cantidad de cavidades, y apartir de cuantas fabrican o venden.
Atte
Joel Paredes 
Celular: 930204751

----------


## LUVA

Estimado Sr Paredes: favor envieme un correo para enviarle la info solicitada.

----------

